# Circuito y óptica que parecen de fotocopiadora  o de scanner



## asherar (Ago 17, 2008)

Muy buenas: 

Hace algún tiempo un "destripador" amigo me regaló esta belleza que se ve en la foto. 
Sobre la imagen he marcado algunas líneas finas (marcha de rayos), y lo que me parece 
que es cada cosa. Si puedo recuperar el conjunto tengo pensado usarlo para armar un 
plano de luz. 

Hasta ahí todo muy bonito pero: 
1.- no sé que alimentación lleva,  
2.- no estoy seguro que el laser funcione (todavía no me animé a conectarle nada), 
3.- Tiene toda la pinta de ser un mecanismo de fotocopiadora o de un scanner, pero tampoco estoy seguro de qué máquina fue sacado. 

Como en cualquier momento "me animo" a meterle mano, si alguien reconoce el aparato, 
toda información que puedan acercarme será de mucha utilidad. 
Caso contrario, luego les contaré de qué color salió el humito. 

El circuito del láser es el que adjunto. 

Tengo otras vistas de la parte del motor, pero no valen mucho la pena Apenas se ve nítido el número. TA7259P de Toshiba. Si interesa puedo subirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## DosCabezas (Ago 17, 2008)

Los scanner no llevan laser, salvo los de mano (Lectores de codigo de barras) que no es ni parecido

Lo que se ve en la "pic0016b.JPG" es el cajon del laser completo de una fotocopiadora o impresora laser, motor del poligono, poligono, (parece) el sensor de sincronismo y el lente concavo-convexo.
¿ Se podria mejorar la foto ?
El TA7259 es el controlador del motor del poligono

La alimentación del laser es controlada en corriente en base a la emisión.
Parte de la capsula del diodo laser es un fotodiodo que mide la salida de luz, si lo conectas incorrectamente lo quemas.
¿ Tenes la placa de control ?


----------



## Guest (Ago 17, 2008)

Te compro el espejo giratorio.

Razon: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/126685/


----------



## asherar (Ago 17, 2008)

DosCabezas dijo:
			
		

> Los scanner no llevan laser, salvo los de mano (Lectores de codigo de barras) que no es ni parecido
> 
> Lo que se ve (en la 1ra foto) es el cajon del laser completo de una fotocopiadora o impresora laser, motor del poligono, poligono, (parece) el sensor de sincronismo y el lente concavo-convexo.
> ¿ Se podria mejorar la foto ?
> ...



Gracias por contestar al toque ... !

¿ Placa de control ? 
Lo que tengo es lo que va dentro de la caja negra, menos el sensor de sincronismo.
¿ Mejorar la foto ? Humm, vere que puedo hacer mañana con luz natural. Hoy difícil. 
La camarita es medio pobretona. 
Veamos si se ve algo más en estas fotos que saqué hoy temprano.
*Editado: *compré una camarita (solo por que vos me lo pediste) y saqué fotos nuevas. 

Lo que sí has terminado de atemorizarme con lo de la conexión del laser. 
Puede ser que ya esté quemado, pero si no, no sé que tensión meterle: 
12 V, 24 V, y pruebo limitando la corriente subiendo de a poco con una R serie ? 
Habrá esquemas de esos aparatos ?
En la placa hay dos resistencias fijas de 2k en serie con el preset de 2k, pero en corto, 
como para elegir la escala con las fijas y variar en fino con el preset. 
Es todo lo que puedo decir.

Hemp, ... amigo,... lo lamento. Mi idilio con este aparatito apenas comienza. 
Al menos ya sabés donde buscar el elemento. 
En Argentina hay desguaces de equipos electrónicos. 
No sé dónde vivas pero estas cosas se rompen en todos lados.

Saludos.





...
Esta es la placa del esquemático que dibujé en el otro mensaje. (Editado)




...
Misma placa vista de arriba.




...


----------



## asherar (Ago 17, 2008)

DosCabezas dijo:
			
		

> ...
> La alimentación del laser es controlada en corriente en base a la emisión.
> ...


Sabía de este mecanismo de autoregulación, pero según tengo entendido es algo interno al encapsulado del laser.



			
				DosCabezas dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Parte de la capsula del diodo laser es un fotodiodo que mide la salida de luz, si lo conectas incorrectamente lo quemas.
> ...



Yo me animo a pensar que el circuito se alimenta como en esta figura modificada.
Siendo: 
*Vcc1* la alimentación del sensor de realimentación para regular la corriente del laser.
*Vcc2* la alimentación del laser. 
*Vsens* la tensión en el sensor interno, dependiente de la intensidad de emisión del láser. 
El diodo debe ser un zener (de haragán no lo medí todavía) para proteger el laser. Los 15 Ohm limitan la corriente máxima.
La R de 220 Ohm en serie con los 47pF, deben ser un filtro para ripple o picos en la tensión de 
alimentación. 

El procedimiento que seguiría es: 
1.- desoldar el zener, 
2.- conectarlo con 100 Ohm serie y aplicar tensión creciente, desde 1 Vcc hasta 24 Vcc. 
3.- medir la tensión sobre el diodo y si se plancha en un valor menor "razonable" (5V, 6V, 8V, ...) asumir que es un zener de ese valor. 
4.- Si la tensión no se plancha antes de 24V se me fue al tacho toda la teoría. 
5.- En caso que sea zener, volver a montar el diodo en su lugar y polarizar el laser 
con Vcc1 = 5V y Vcc2 = 0. 
6.- Aumentando lentamente Vcc2 desde 0 hasta Vzener medida, ir "viendo" si sale luz del diodo. Para eso usar un papel blanco o fosforescente (por si es laser UV) frente a la salida 
del haz. 
7.- Cuando empiece a verse luz hay que averiguar si es luz laser. 
Para eso tendré que pensar un método para producir interferencia.
Lo que no sé es como usar *Vsens*

Hasta ahí, ¿ cómo ven la cosa ?

EN LA FIGURA, LOS NUMEROS DEL LASER ESTAN VISTOS DEL LADO SOLDADURAS


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

No creo que sea un zener, debe ser un diodo PIN y yo no lo sacaria de su lugar.


----------



## asherar (Ago 17, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No creo que sea un zener, debe ser un diodo PIN y yo no lo sacaria de su lugar.



Glup ! Justo estaba con el soldador en la mano !

Por algún tema de temperatura al desoldar ?  Por el diodo o por el laser ?

Por lo que veo en la Wiki, también sería un limitador pero para RF. 
Buscaré por las casas de reparación de fotocopiadoras. 

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

Si no estoy equivocado, el diodo PIN sería la pretección para el Láser

Esos led láser soportan bastante temperatura no seria problema desoldarlo


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 17, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Sabía de este mecanismo de autoregulación, pero según tengo entendido es algo interno al encapsulado del laser.


No caballero. Lo que tiene interno es un diodo PIN para sensar la intensidad del laser (por eso tiene tres patas), el circuito de regulacion es externo.



> .....Hasta ahí, ¿ cómo ven la cosa ?


Proximo a quemarlo.


El laser no es como un led comun que mientras le mandes corriente emite luz.  Recien empieza a emitir a partir de una determinada corriente, y es un valor cercano al de hacerse bosta.
Como el diodo se calienta las condiciones te varian --> con poco que te pases se quema, para eso esta el diodo PIN en el mismo encapsulado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> .....No caballero. Lo que tiene interno es un diodo PIN para sensar la intensidad del laser (por eso tiene tres patas), el circuito de regulacion es externo.



No comparto, ese tipo de láser traen dentro el detector y el PIN es el externo

Podemos abrirlo para estar seguros.


----------



## asherar (Ago 17, 2008)

Gracias a todos por querer salvarle la vida al lasercito. 

Lo que me temo es que no tengo muchas alternativas. 

Una es conseguir la información exacta o una placa de "control" hermana del aparato este. 
Esta la veo más difícil que encontrarme a Claudia Schiffer tomando sol en Alaska. 

Otra es no tocar nada, con lo cual tener o no tener ese laser es casi lo mismo.
En ese caso debería reemplazar este "enigmatico" laser lleno de PINEs por todos lados, 
por algo más maleable como un puntero laser que si se quema no es caro de reemplazar. 
Esto resolvería de una el tema de no saber con que longitud de onda estoy trabajando. 

Lo pensaré un poco ...



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Podemos abrirlo para estar seguros.


No me lo digan dos veces ...


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 17, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No comparto, ese tipo de láser traen dentro el detector y el PIN es el externo
> 
> Podemos abrirlo para estar seguros.


La foto es de la placa del laser de la vieja pionera HP LaserJet II (lo tenia tirado en un cajon)
Fijate que la serigrafia es muy sugerente COM-LD-PD  (Comun-LaserDiode-PinDiode) y en el resto del modulo no hay nada donde pueda meterse un diodo para sensar la intensidad de luz.

Por supuesto que como el laser que tiene AS es posterior a este y vaya uno a saber de que impresora, no puede asegurarse que sea similar. Lo mejor seria que lo abra para salir de dudas ;-)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

Veo que asaltaste un museo

Yo no hace mucho tiempo estuve trabajando con unos diodos (Led láser) de 2500 mW y el sistema de detección era interno y el PIN externo, claro que es un caso, no necesariamente la regla.
Y esto es conveniente porque la alineación al ser interna a la cápsula es mucho más precisa

¿ Digo yo y no podría ser ?:

COM-LD-PD (Común-LaserDiode-PhotoDiode) 

Indudablemente para salir de la duda habrá que abrir (Dijo el cirujano)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 17, 2008)

che fogonazo, ladronde sacaste diodos laser de esas potencia?yo quiero. alejandro, si te fijas bien, el laser no tiene una pata haciendo masa con la carcaza del laser mismo?saludos


----------



## asherar (Ago 17, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> ... alejandro, si te fijas bien, el laser no tiene una pata haciendo masa con la carcaza del laser mismo?saludos



Sí, la pata que rotulé con el nro 2. No se si es "masa" pero al menos tienen continuidad. Por?
Igual saqué el laser con plaqueta y todo porque me decidí por un puntero rojo. 
Si el laser es de una fotocopiadora es muy probable que sea UV y no me sirve. Por ahora! 

... 1, 2 y 3 como en el dibujo.




...
... para ver el diodito





De más está decir que ya abrí todo lo que podía ser abierto, y no se ve nada. 
No hay números que identifiquen el laser. 
Digo... y ese alambrecito dorado tan finito que al soplarlo se mueve, qué viene a ser ? 
Ja Ja Ja Ja! 

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 17, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Veo que asaltaste un museo


Mmmmmnnnoo... Es que me resisto a tirar cosas, mientras haya espacio para todos por que las voy a tirar?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 17, 2008)

tene cuidado con el laser. si es uv la forma mas practica de verlo es con alguna camara de foto o filmadora o celu que no tenga filtro contra ese tipo de emision. y no lo pruebes hasta estar seguro de como es la conexion por que se queman al toque, no te da tiempo de nada. ahora, el alambrito que vos decis la verdad no se ni siquiera cual es, no se nota en las fotos. para hacerte un puntero le tenes que agregar una lente o conjunto de lentes para concentrar la luz que emite el laser y concentrarlo en un punto, fijate si en todo ese conjunto no tenes alguna, sino una de lectora e cd o dvd te va a servir, a buscar y paciencia probando. si es uv solo sirve para quemar cosas, si es de baja potencia, solo cosas color negro. si es de mas potencia, quemas cualquier cosa, hasta tu retina se puede quemar con cualquier potencia medianamente elevada. considera que un puntero laser de 5 mw color verde, en teori, y dije en teoria, llega a ser visible a mas de 1 kilometro de distancia. wooow, como me extendi. saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 17, 2008)

se me acaba de ocurrir, no sera uno de esos escaneres usados en las cajas de los supermercados? no digo el de mano, digo el que esta en la mesa donde pasan los productos, siempre me llamo la atensión que tenian un espejito dando vueltas en su interior. y viendo tus fotos, esa forrma de sujetar el diodo sirve tambien como disipador, asi que debe calentar de lo lindo, ooooooo sea que debe de ser de una linda potencia. saludos


----------



## asherar (Ago 17, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> ... ahora, el alambrito que vos decis la verdad no se ni siquiera cual es, no se nota en las fotos. ...


Lo del alambrito era en chiste, para que "estos dos" que me lo quieren hacer abrir, crean que expuse el "bigote de gato" con que hace contacto en la juntura. 

EDITADO: En los punteros muy baratos el laser viene "al aire", con el bigote de gato expuesto. 
Ni encapsulado traen. 

En las fotocopiadoras el cilindro es de un material fotosensible a la luz ultravioleta. 
Por eso pienso que si esto es de una fotocop. el laser debe ser uv.
Pero si trata de una fotocopiadora no me dan las distancias porque la ranura de salida del 
haz de este aparato es de no mucho más de 10 cm, y yo esperaría al menos unos 20-25 cm. 

Lo que pienso es usar la óptica de deflexión con un laser rojo sacado de uno de esos punteros baratos. La calidad óptica que me interesa es la colimación, y con un puntero laser me sobra. 

Gracias por todas las ideas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 17, 2008)

jajajajajaj, me imaginaba que era ese alambrito. con una de esas opticas megapotentes de los punteros laser de 3 pesos de menos de 1mw tenes hasta la regulacion del foco. es mas yo los uso de esa forma con algun qe otro diodo de grabadora de dvd y funcan perfectos. saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 17, 2008)

tengo enttendido que las fotocopiadoras o las impresoras laser usan electricidad tipo estatica o algo asi para pegar el toner al cilindro, no luz uv, pero nome creas a mi, esperate que algun otro escriba. me quedo con la idea de que es uno de esos escaneres de supermercado. saludos


----------



## asherar (Ago 17, 2008)

La carga estática la genera el UV al incidir sobre el cilindro. 
EDITADO: en los modelos antiguos una descarga corona generaba el UV que cargaba la superficie del cilindro. 

Lo que no me "cierra" es el tamaño del área de impresión (de este aparato).


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 17, 2008)

despues de charlar un rato con mi amigo yahoo(la puta que tiene nombre raro el vago  )encontre esta imagen. era el scanner que te decia. saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 18, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> La carga estática la genera el UV al incidir sobre el cilindro.


? ? ? ? 
Deja de inventar 
Al cilindro *lo carga la corona* y *el laser lo descarga* donde corresponde, es decir donde *no se debe adherir* el toner.
Y tampoco es UV, los comunes son de 750-800nm que es IR en el limite con el visible.


----------



## asherar (Ago 18, 2008)

Gracias por la aclaración. Yo tenía entendido otra cosa.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 18, 2008)

estoy de acuerdo eduardo,  yo trabaje en la reparacion de fotocopiadoras. hace como 10 años, pero me imagino que el principio sigue siendo el mismo.  

la corona es como una especie de hilos con chapa de oro (en el mejor d elos casos) asemejando las cuerdad de una guitarra.  esta se alimentan con una fuente de dc,  que creo que son mas de 1000 vdc.  asi se queda cargado el tambor  (con carga estatitca) que posteriormente la luz reflejada, elimina la estatica de esa parte en especifica.

y el toner se pega por lo misma estatica.
etc. etc. etc.

saludos.

y estoy de acuerdo tambien con  zeta_Bola.    desde que vi las primera foto, me imagine que era de eso.

saludos.


----------



## asherar (Ago 18, 2008)

Gracias a todos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 18, 2008)

de nada chei. y avisa como te sale la invencion. saludos


----------



## asherar (Ago 18, 2008)

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> estoy de acuerdo eduardo,  yo trabaje en la reparacion de fotocopiadoras. hace como 10 años, pero me imagino que el principio sigue siendo el mismo.
> 
> la corona es como una especie de hilos con chapa de oro (en el mejor d elos casos) asemejando las cuerdad de una guitarra.  esta se alimentan con una fuente de dc,  que creo que son mas de 1000 vdc.  asi se queda cargado el tambor  (con carga estatitca) ...



Por favor ¿ no tendrías algún esquema de cómo se genera la descarga corona ?
Me temo que lo que carga el cilindro no es la carga circulante, debida a la corriente de la corona. 

*Editado: *es el UV generado en la descarga: de ahí mi confusión 

Saludos

Ver  NOTA


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2008)

En las fotocopiadora láser o en las impresoras láser (Las más modernas) se emplea un rodillo de goma conductora que transfiere la carga estática al fotoconductor (Cilindro) por contacto directo.

En las más antiguas se empleaba la "Corona" o "Escorotrón"
Corona = alambre muy fino de oro, plata, tungsteno u oxido de tungsteno
Escorotrón = Algo parecido a un serrucho de acero inoxidable de chapa muy fina

A veces estos también llevan una rejilla de control y distribución de la carga eléctrica.

Los fotoconductores de As-Se (Arseniuro de selenio) se dejaron de fabricar mundialmente hace 10 años o más por la toxicidad de los materiales y por lo caro del sistema de deposición de la película fotoconductora (Deposición en alto vacío).


----------



## asherar (Ago 18, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> En las fotocopiadora láser o en las impresoras láser (Las más modernas) se emplea un rodillo de goma conductora que transfiere la carga estática al fotoconductor (Cilindro) por contacto directo.
> ...


Aunque en principio parezca raro, si dos rodillos, de diferente material aislante, simplemente "ruedan", haciendo cierta presión el uno sobre el otro, cada material toma carga de un signo. 
La rodadura es una forma de "rozamiento estático", sin desplazamiento relativo entre ambos cuerpos. 
Este mecanismo se emplea como generador de carga, en algunas máquinas electrostáticas de "van der Graaf". Ver  en la Wiki


----------



## asherar (Ago 22, 2008)

En vista de las libertades del foro (*) quisiera aportar algo de base bibliográfica al tema del laser.  Se trata de un artículo que salió en la revista "Nueva Electrónica", traducción de su 
original italiana "Nuova Elettrónica" nro. 156 del año 1992. 

El artículo trata los conocimientos básicos necesarios para trabajar con diodos laser. 
No obstante tratarse de información algo atrasada, creo que los datos que se dan allí 
echan bastante luz (laser) a la discusión planteada más arriba. 

También tengo el ejemplar original en italiano, donde además viene un circuito para hacer 
un enlace transmisor-receptor por laser. 
Como el tema este de escanear me resulta medio áspero, les pido a los interesados que 
me esperen unos días, hasta que le tome la mano cuál es la mejor resolución y paleta 
para escanear. Se aceptan (es más, se ruegan) sugerencias.

Gracias. 

(*) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/132974/

En la figura muestro los numeros que aparecen en el lateral del diodito laser. 
El cristal por donde sale la luz está resquebrajado. Eso debe distorsionar el haz de luz 
y por eso puede haber sido descartado.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 22, 2008)

dame hasta mañana y te aporto algo . saludos


----------



## asherar (Ago 23, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> tene cuidado con el laser. si es uv la forma mas practica de verlo es con alguna camara de foto o filmadora o celu que no tenga filtro contra ese tipo de emision...


Ojo con hacer eso ! Por lo que he leido últimamente apuntar un laser a una cámara es prácticamente letal para la CCD, aún con un puntero laser de 1mW rojo (no UV). 
No dañás el ojo pero quemás unos cuantos pixeles de la cámara. Leete esto (está en inglés pero es cortito). Según dice ahí, hasta apuntarle al sol es peligroso para una CCD.
La forma de detectar UV es por fluorescencia o fosforescencia. 
Le apuntás con UV a algo que sea de material orgánico (puede ser un trapo de algodón o un papel blanco) y filmás el reflejo (visible). Ahí usás tranquilo la camarita o el celular. 
Saludos

PD1: Si alguien reconoce el diodo laser por el logo o por el nro. , le agradezco si me pasa el dato. 

PD2: Gracias Li-ion por la compresión del artículo.

PD3: Acá hay una discusión anterior sobre los punteros laser. 
Algunos enlaces a sitios con información sobre diodos laser que he estado revisando:
 Melles Griott - Conceptos básicos  (en inglés)
 Melles Griott - Líneas de transmision para diodos laser (en inglés)
 Melles Griott - Catalogos de diodos laser  (en inglés)
 Notas técnicas sobre diodos laser  (en inglés)
 Preguntas frecuentes sobre diodos laser  (en inglés)

La hoja de datos del controlador de motor se accede haciendo "click izquierdo" donde dice "*DataSheet View*" *abajo a la derecha* de este enlace..
...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 23, 2008)

excelente  Sherar, algun circuito de control?


----------



## ciri (Ago 23, 2008)

mirá.. yo tengo uno similar pero el laser.. es mucho más grande.. no se si tendrá que ver con la potencia..


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 23, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> PD1: Si alguien reconoce el diodo laser por el logo o por el nro. , le agradezco si me pasa el dato.


El logo es de Mitsubishi.


----------



## asherar (Ago 23, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ..., algun circuito de control?


Estoy viendo justo eso. Hasta ahora lo único que he encontrado es esto posteado por _Eduardo_ (ver cabecera de la lista al final de este post ).
Pero es mucha información junta. Todavía no lo he visto con detenimiento. 
Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 23, 2008)

alejandro, yo no decia que lo apuntes directamente a la camara, con ponerlo cerca alcanza, ni siquiera tiene que pegarle a la camara o celu.saludos


----------



## asherar (Ago 23, 2008)

Ok,   
De todos modos nunca está de más recordar que aunque sean laseres de baja potencia 
si no se tienen algunos cuidados con esos punteros uno puede hacer grandes "macanas".


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 23, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> armandolopezmx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no, por desgracia no tengo nada de los diagramas.  solamente te puedo decir que es algo semejante al flyback.  que la punta hace contacto con la trama de hilos de oro, y por induccion, aproximadamente como a un centimetro se traspasaba la carga a un tambor,  que no recuerdo  de que material estaba hecho,  pero era como un color verdoso brilloso tipo tornazol.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 23, 2008)

Encontre este de un puntero, alguno de los capo capo, lo puede analizar?. 

ahi lo dejo en Ingles para una caritativa alma traductora le entre. Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 23, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Ok,
> De todos modos nunca está de más recordar que aunque sean laseres de baja potencia
> si no se tienen algunos cuidados con esos punteros uno puede hacer grandes "macanas".



sisi es verdad, tanto en equipamiento, como en los que los usan, sin olvidarnos de mencionar que tambien hay que tener cuidado de quienes nos rodean y de los rebotes del haz laser. 


karapalida, en cuanto tenga un rato voy a ver que subiste. saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 20, 2008)

Estuve relevando el circuito de alimentación del puntero laser que compré por A$R 5 (U$S 1,70). Tardé porque es súmamente complejo, como verán (Circuito_Puntero_Laser.JPG).

*Experimento:*

La tensión de la batería en vacío es VB = 4.0 V.

Con el laser alimentado como indica la figura medí las tensiones en el circuito, y obtuve:

VL = 2.2 V sobre el laser (NOTA: no son los 0.7 V del silicio !)
VR = 1.6 V sobre la resistencia
VB = 3.8 V sobre la batería (unos 0.2 V de caída interna al darle carga).

Con esto la corriente del lazo da: 

 I(VB=3.8V) = 1.6 V / 59 Ohm = 27.1 mA.

La estabilidad de las baterías elimina la necesidad de circuitos más elaborados, 
pero para obtener lo mismo con un regulador 7805 debería usar:

 R = VR / 27 mA = (5.0 - 2.2) Ohm = 103 Ohm.

Usando una de 100 Ohm, tendré:

 I(VB=5V) = 2.8 V / 100 Ohm = 28 mA.

Apenas 1 mA más que en el experimento (espero que esto no sea crítico para la vida del láser).
El valor exacto de 103 Ohm puede lograrse limando un poquito la de 100 Ohm mientras se la mide con el téster.
Puedo además usar un 78L05 para reducir tamaño, costo y ya que no necesito demasiada corriente. Según la HDD=Hoja De Datos: típica 40 mA, máxima 70 mA.

La ventaja es que me independizo de las baterías de botón que no son recargables, y lo puedo adaptar a otros equipos alimentados con la red. Las baterías lo hacen portátil, pero a la larga resultan caras y un poco molestas.


----------



## asherar (Sep 20, 2008)

Este es un circuito tomado de la misma fuente que los datos básicos de los diodos laser. 
Es parte de un circuito mayor que toma señal de audio y la convierte en un tren de pulsos FM 
(portadora de 40 kHz) que son aplicados sobre la patilla "Señal". 
Lo que recorté es la parte de manejo del laser. 
En el circuito completo la señal se toma de la patilla 4 de salida de un 4046. 
La alimentación de +5Vcc regulada y fitrada, se logra con un 7805, en la forma típica que se 
hace para un integrado o microcontrolador. 
La modulación de audio no me interesa pero si alguien lo pide me tomaré un rato para 
escanear el artículo completo. No lo hice porque ahora no tengo un escáner a mano. 
El texto está en italiano, pero con paciencia, y un poco de ayuda de la abuela, se entiende.
Si me olvidé de algún detalle por favor me avisan. 

Saludos.

PD1: Cerca del transistor BC238 hay un par de pines al aire. Esto es para puentear durante la etapa de calibración *antes de soldar el laser*. 
En estos días voy a ir traduciendo todo lo relacionado con este circuito. No quemen nada.

PD2: KARAPALIDA: No me olvidé de vos, y lentamente estoy traduciendo el texto en inglés 
que subiste. Estoy empleando el traductor automático "Babylon", pero aún así el texto en 
castellano que entrega es muy "tosco" y hay que retocarlo bastante. Por eso me va a llevar 
algún tiempo.


----------



## asherar (Sep 20, 2008)

Viene de AQUÍ.

*Trabajo terminado *(ver foto)

Le puse un capacitor de 10 uF y 16V a la salida del regulador y uno de 100 nF de filtro en la entrada. La resistencia serie con el laser quedó de 100 Ohm. 

Todo está montado en la misma placa que venía. El triac grande de abajo hace de pie solamente, es solo para trabajar con comodidad, y tener de dónde agarrar todo al soldar. Lo clavé provisoriamente en el cuerpo plateado que se ve en la foto, que es de plástico.

La luz que se ve atrás es la segunda emisión que la paro un poco con acrílico moldeado, ya que la juntura del laser viene al aire.

La conmutación la pienso hacer usando un transistor en serie con la resistencia de 100 Ohm.
Ver   "Pulsando un diodo laser" 
y "Modulando diodos laser".

También hay ya un tema abierto en el foro:
Transmisor laser de sonido


----------



## asherar (Sep 21, 2008)

*Sistema de control del motor*

El conector de entrada presenta 5 patillas que, teniendo en cuenta la hoja de datos del TA7259P, corresponden a:

1.- Vcc	(hasta 26 V)
2.- GND
3.- Resistencia hacia patilla 11 del TA7259P
4.- Ruta hacia el motor
5.- Ruta hacia el motor

Para saber a dónde iban las pistas de las patillas 4 y 5 fue necesario desmontar el rotor del motor. Pude comprobar que están comunicadas entre sí, verificando continuidad con el téster. 
Siguen una ruta, en zig-zag, a lo largo de la periferia del rotor. Puede verse esto en las fotos. 
Aparentemente como para sensar por inducción si el motor está girando. 
Hay unos pequeños componentes SMD dentro de 3 de las bobinas de campo, con una C marcada en blanco. 
Hacer un relevamiento de esa parte del circuito va a ser complicado. 

Todo comentario "revelador" es bienvenido. Si es "fijador" también. No, si en cambio es "negativo".


----------



## mcrven (Sep 21, 2008)

Karapalida, aquí te mando algo.

Saludos y cuidado con lo que vas a hacer:


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 21, 2008)

Gracias papa, sos un GRANDE.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 22, 2008)

*Experimentos con el motor:* 

1.- Prueba de encendido:
Las patillas de acceso se conectaron de la siguiente manera:

1.- 10 Vcc x 500 mA, a un extremo de un reostato de 25 kOhm
2.- GND  y al otro extremo del reostato
3.- Al punto medio del reostato
4.- Punta del osciloscopio
5.- Masa del osciloscopio

Lo que se observa es que con tensiones de más de 3 V en la patilla 3 el motor se detiene. 
Con tensiones ligeramente menores la velocidad aumenta, y para tensiones bastante cerca de cero la velocidad ya no aumenta más. 

Las patillas 4 y 5 entregan una señal inducida sinusoidal (ver pantalla.jpg). 
A más velocidad, mayor frecuencia y amplitud. La amplitud típica es de 100 a 200 mV.


----------



## Guest (Abr 26, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> *Sistema de control del motor*
> 
> El conector de entrada presenta 5 patillas que, teniendo en cuenta la hoja de datos del TA7259P, corresponden a:
> 
> ...



Coño! Pero si es mi espejo hexagonal! https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31335.html

Me he dado cuenta del hilo haciendo limpieza de mails, yo ahora ando interesado en reducir la velocidad, y veo que tu tienes instrumentacion, al parecer hay una pata que permite esto, si me puedes aportar algo siempre te sera agradecido.


----------



## asherar (Abr 30, 2009)

Según recuerdo no era posible reducir demasido la velocidad. Yo lo hacía mediante un reóstato, y 
variaba muy poco. 

Tienes intención de superponerle al barrido del haz, también un recorrido en sentido transversal ?
Yo pensaba hace eso mediante otro espejo rotante cruzado. 
Pero hice algunas cuentas y las velocidades no son muy favorables. 
Apenas daría para generar un barrido con resolución de 320 x 200, y una apertura angular de 45 x 30º, 
respectivamente.


----------



## Guest (Abr 30, 2009)

Yo solo ando interesado en hacer barrido horizontal, pero con mayor persistencia del laser.


----------



## asherar (Abr 30, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Yo solo ando interesado en hacer barrido horizontal, pero con mayor persistencia del laser.





> Experimentos con el motor:
> 
> 1.- Prueba de encendido:
> Las patillas de acceso se conectaron de la siguiente manera:
> ...



Si no podés variarle la velocidad con el sistema del reóstato, y no podés usar un láser más potente, 
una solución podría ser repetir la pasada varias veces sobre la misma línea. 

Si te puedo ayudar haciendo alguna prueba con el motor, solo tenés que decirme. 
Pero hasta el lunes no puedo trabajar en esto.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Experimentos con el motor:
> 
> 1.- Prueba de encendido:
> Las patillas de acceso se conectaron de la siguiente manera:
> ...



Pines:
1- + (supuestamente 5V)
2- -
3- S/S Pin 32, Start/stop control input. Low: start, High or open: stop. 
4- LD Pin 29, Phase locked state detection output. This output goes to the on state when the PLL phase is locked. This is an opencollector
output. 
5- Reloj pin 33, Clock input. The maximum input frequency is 10 kHz. 

Segun fogonazo:


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ... poseen rango de "Enganche", sincronizan las RPM dentro de un cierto rango, pero nunca me puse a ver como mandar los pulsos de sincronismo.






			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Si no podés variarle la velocidad con el sistema del reóstato, y no podés usar un láser más potente,
> una solución podría ser repetir la pasada varias veces sobre la misma línea.
> 
> Si te puedo ayudar haciendo alguna prueba con el motor, solo tenés que decirme.
> Pero hasta el lunes no puedo trabajar en esto.



El tema esta en que dejo la linea fija, repitiendo pasadas y aun asi merma luminiscencia, fogonazo me digo algo senstato y probado, bajar las RPM.

El tema esta en que no se que hacen tus patas 4 y 5, yo uso una controladora Panasonic y tu una Toshiba,y si no entendi mal, la tulla no controla estos ultimos pines.

Al mio no se le pueden bajar mas las RPM mas que bajando la alimentacion a 3-4V y la señal de clock, pero por mucho que hago siguen siendo revolucionesmuy altas, aparte de que uso un laser de 50mW, ya más es peligroso.


----------



## asherar (May 3, 2009)

Las patillas 4 y 5 de mi placa son para tomar una referencia de la velocidad de giro. 
Si la placa controladora tiene un PLL, lo mejor sería encontrar el componente que define 
la frecuencia de referencia y tocar ahí. 
Bajando la tensión no creo que se logre nada, y lo más probable es que se salga de rango 
el lazo de realimentación.


----------



## mirkojovic (Oct 20, 2010)

Vengo desarmando varias impresoras laser por la parte mecanica, pero siempre veo el modulo optico de las impresoras laser, y me gustaria saber que tipo de laser son. Longitud de onda, potencia y si es q se puede conseguir la hoja de datos.

Ya vienen montados en una placa, perono se si buscarlo por modelo de mpresora (cosa q hice y no encontre) o si hay alguna forma de buscarlo.

En este momento tengo una OPTRA 8+ destripada, pero no sabria dar mas informacion ya q el led esta montando en una carcaza de aluminio (supongo q por la disipacion).

Hay alguna regla general o algun tipo de laser en comun para las impresoras laser? las de ahora tienen mas resolucion. Lo dan haces mas estrechos o lomejoran con lentes?

Cualquier informacion sera bienvenida y desde ya muchisimas gracias!

Mirko


----------



## CARBONORBE (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola.El motor en cuestion es del tipo brushless.Los componentes smd en las bobinas son sensores hall necesarios para el disparo electronico de las bobinas.Hasta donde pude probar,para variar la velocidad se puede activar el run -stop com una senial pwm.Perdon por la intromision.


----------

